# 2nd Annual Calendar Contest Voting Thread! [Scroll down to read the rules!]



## Josh (Oct 27, 2009)

Each member will be allowed to choose UP TO FIVE images to vote for. You may choose 2, you may choose 5 but you may not choose 6. Carefully weigh your choices as there will be no vote altering of any kind. You will need to enter your selections all at once. For instance, you cannot vote for one today and four others tomorrow. 
Voting will begin today (October 27) and continue through to November 7th at 11:59pm PST. 
You may view the full image sizes on the Contest Submissions Thread.
To keep the contest fair and to eradicate problems with cheating that we had last year, *only members registered on or BEFORE October 21, 2009 will have their votes counted*.
Once you click "Vote!" your selections have been submitted.
Any questions can be directed to me via PM or in this thread.


----------



## mctlong (Oct 27, 2009)

*RE: 2nd Annual Calendar Contest Voting Thread!*

Darn! I should've read the directions first! I only voted for one. Oh well.

Beautiful pics everyone! Its going to be great calender!


----------



## LBSKUNK (Oct 27, 2009)

*RE: 2nd Annual Calendar Contest Voting Thread!*

Good luck to all! They are all great pictures!


----------



## Candy (Oct 27, 2009)

Josh why only 5? This is way too hard. Only 5 votes there were a lot of others that I wanted to vote for and I couldn't. I hope they all end up on the calendar somewhere. That was very difficult for me.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, why only 5? I thought there were 12 months in the year, plus the cover picture. I want 13 votes! I will cry! I will hold my breath till I turn blue! Only 5 is unfair!


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratulations to all who submitted - gorgeous photos made it tough to choose only 5....gee, doesn't a calendar have 12 pages, hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2009)

365 days in a year, 24 hours in a day, 12 months in a calendar year, and 5 votes for the tortoise calendar contest...
Some of us would like to vote for every photo submitted, but that wouldn't help us select the BEST photos, would it...?


----------



## K9KidsLove (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree...I needed a few more votes, too.

Are you going to print smaller copies of the ones that don't make the 13 highest votes on a separate page? I think that was a great idea!
PLEASE!!!
Patsy


----------



## sammi (Oct 27, 2009)

It would be AWESOME if all the ones that don't win could be put together into a collage on another page..


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 27, 2009)

I love every one of them.
Perhaps the cover can be the collage of every picture entered!!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## spring pace (Oct 28, 2009)

id love seeing any one of the pics for a whole month hanging on my wall, they are all so darn cute, i love taking pics of gali and to get just the right shot is so rewarding, its not easy getting unique pictures. good luck to everyone. smiles, spring


----------



## sarthak (Oct 28, 2009)

the one pic of _*star on the grass hacthling*_ is great one


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I looked at Costco and they can't-won't print on the back of the calender So it is 13 pics whether one is a collage or not. But only 13 pages with pics. though each calendar date square could have a small pic of torts on it but they would be pretty tiny. I've let Josh know this info and we will see. Perhaps next year if not this.

Good luck to everyone who entered.


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG it was sooo hard to pick 5 pictures. They are all beautiful!!!
Good luck everyone 
Robyn, I love the idea of having the non winner pics in the small square, at least, everyone's tortoise could be in the calendar . Like one for the big days per exemple 1 of july, Xmas, new year, easter...


----------



## Shelli (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a great rule I wish more sites would do this..
"To keep the contest fair and to eradicate problems with cheating that we had last year, only members registered on or BEFORE October 21, 2009 will have their votes counted."



Go... Olive!!! haha


----------



## laurun3 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just spent 45 minutes trying to choose photos during my lunch break lol It was really hard to chose, there are so many good entries this year. Good luck everyone!

<3 Lauren


----------



## shesdisarming (Oct 28, 2009)

so many cuties!! so hard to choose, but I agree with the choice of 5 votes.. :] 

_GO TEAM CRUSH!_


----------



## TortieGal (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm probably missing the obvious, but where do you order the calender at?


----------



## Josh (Oct 28, 2009)

I will be posting order information soon! Keep checking back!


----------



## muddled (Oct 28, 2009)

AWESOME PICS! Lol, is the little tortoise near the end yawning? Made me giggle so much! XD Love it!


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 29, 2009)

Josh said:


> 365 days in a year, 24 hours in a day, 12 months in a calendar year, and 5 votes for the tortoise calendar contest...
> Some of us would like to vote for every photo submitted, but that wouldn't help us select the BEST photos, would it...?



Gee Josh your sound logic sounds alot like my Dad I guess we'll stop whining now so you don't have to pull the car over


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 29, 2009)

Great entries! Good luck to all the submitters!


----------



## jhaparth2006 (Oct 30, 2009)

why are blurred and under 6 MP pics put up for voting?The ##nd pic from below is blurred and out of focus!
Are we just voting for the sake of voting?
I am a photographer myself.What are we doing actually.Some outstanding pics are not being voted!
Like the ##st from the top..WHY?


----------



## Josh (Oct 30, 2009)

jhaparth2006,
I'm taking people's word for it that their original photo is 6MP or more. If it isn't it will be thrown out, per the contest rules. You can vote on those photos you like best just like everyone else but please don't criticize anyone else's photo. There's no need.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2009)

jhaparth2006 said:


> Are we just voting for the sake of voting?
> .Some outstanding pics are not being voted!



I understand your concern, because I used to be an artist and quite a few things offend my sense of symmetry. I see beautiful pictures because of their artistic quality first, then I see the subject matter. I'm afraid most people only see the subject...not necessarily a bad thing. There are an awful lot of cute subjects in our contest! And, of course, we all have free will. We naturally, will vote for the pictures we like best, not necessarily for the best picture!

Yvonne


----------



## mctlong (Oct 30, 2009)

jhaparth2006 said:


> why are blurred and under 6 MP pics put up for voting?The ##nd pic from below is blurred and out of focus!
> Are we just voting for the sake of voting?
> I am a photographer myself.What are we doing actually.Some outstanding pics are not being voted!
> Like the ##st from the top..WHY?



I think all the photos up there are under 6mp now. We had to shrink them to post. However, the 6mp+ photos will be sent to Josh directly after the voting ends.

 Good luck again to everyone. All of the photos are beautiful.


----------



## Kadaan (Oct 30, 2009)

About what resolution is 6MP? My original is 10MP but I cropped it a bit.


----------



## mctlong (Oct 31, 2009)

Kadaan said:


> About what resolution is 6MP? My original is 10MP but I cropped it a bit.



The pixel resolution is for 6mp is around 3008 x 2000. Here's a useful chart 
http://www.design215.com/toolbox/megapixels.php


----------



## jhaparth2006 (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh said:


> jhaparth2006,
> I'm taking people's word for it that their original photo is 6MP or more. If it isn't it will be thrown out, per the contest rules. You can vote on those photos you like best just like everyone else but please don't criticize anyone else's photo. There's no need.



Oh i never meant to 'criticize' anyone.You took me wrong.Sorry anyways.btw what will be the cost of the calendar?Actually i will have to buy it from my own pocket money,so i have to collect money from now itself.what will it cost?

i still cant change my view..the 21st pic is too good.
i appreciate whomsoever took it.good luck mate.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 3, 2009)

So why are there so few people voting on this calendar contest? Seems like we'd have numbers in the 50's and 60's at least, especially since we ONLY GOT FIVE VOTES (still sulking!)

I am surprised that with so many TFO members, only a few are manning up to participate in this excruciating exercise.

VOTE!

I want to see all of my THIRTEEN favorites confirmed winners!


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sad face for me--prolly won't make the calender.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> So why are there so few people voting on this calendar contest? Seems like we'd have numbers in the 50's and 60's at least, especially since we ONLY GOT FIVE VOTES (still sulking!)



There have been 424 votes...divided by 5 = appx. 80 some odd folks have voted. Some didn't realize they had 5 votes and only voted once, that's why its appx.

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 4, 2009)

OK. Somehow it just seems like these great photos deserve more than a lonely 1, or 7, votes. The vast majority are so appealing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> OK. Somehow it just seems like these great photos deserve more than a lonely 1, or 7, votes. The vast majority are so appealing.



What I have trouble understanding is why some pictures have "0" votes. Didn't the picture's submitter have enough faith in their own picture to vote for it?

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Nov 5, 2009)

I would like to thank those of you who voted for Dale. He is very excited about that.


----------



## Shalon (Nov 5, 2009)

emysemys said:


> What I have trouble understanding is why some pictures have "0" votes. Didn't the picture's submitter have enough faith in their own picture to vote for it?
> 
> Yvonne



Maybe they felt bad voting for their own picture so they voted for other people?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 5, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Sad face for me--prolly won't make the calender.



I feel the same way, everybody talks about how much they like Bob, but then he just gets a few votes? That kind of hurts, then somebody is complaining about the blurry pictures, I'm way sorry about that....but I had to borrow a camera to get a picture that was bigger then the 6mp and I only had a few minutes to take the picture. Mostly it's blurry because it's a picture of a Sulcata catching a thrown strawberry. Can you throw a strawberry at YOUR tortoise and get a picture of him catching it? I don't think so...I personally think that's kind of a rare thing, and how sad that it won't make the calendar...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know why you say that. He's in the top 12 right now. He's assured of getting in the calendar already.

Yvonne


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 5, 2009)

Some people (me!) only have three lonely votes! That's a different thing than 18.


----------



## Shalon (Nov 5, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> I feel the same way, everybody talks about how much they like Bob, but then he just gets a few votes? That kind of hurts, then somebody is complaining about the blurry pictures, I'm way sorry about that....but I had to borrow a camera to get a picture that was bigger then the 6mp and I only had a few minutes to take the picture. Mostly it's blurry because it's a picture of a Sulcata catching a thrown strawberry. Can you throw a strawberry at YOUR tortoise and get a picture of him catching it? I don't think so...I personally think that's kind of a rare thing, and how sad that it won't make the calendar...


I love Bob. He's so cute and has so much personality (and I voted for him.)
I kind of figured that my tortoise wouldn't make it but am excited that three other people thought she was cute enough to vote for her.


----------



## George (Nov 6, 2009)

Well that was a very hard choice to make but now it is done! I would like to thank all those who voted for my beautiful Georgie - thank you!

Could I just add that photos 40 & 64 are the same so probably need their votes combined.

Well done everyone and good luck to all partcipants! x


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think Bob's picture is blurry at all, and I am looking forward to seeing his "emotive" face on my wall for an entire month next year!
_____________________________________________________________
So--I'm not going to whine again about the 5 votes instead of 13, though I am still wondering why that is and no one has explained it to me. And, whining aside, I do want to commend Josh for administering this contest, which I know requires no small amount of work on your part to put it all together.

Now, I am anxious to buy my 2010 calendar so I can start filling it with subbing dates, appointments, etc, so my question is: about how long till you tally, design, order and receive the finished product so I can order mine and get it up on my wall?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2009)

George said:


> Could I just add that photos 40 & 64 are the same so probably need their votes combined.



Josh is aware of this, but it can't be changed right now. It will all work out in the end.

Yvonne


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shalon said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > What I have trouble understanding is why some pictures have "0" votes. Didn't the picture's submitter have enough faith in their own picture to vote for it?
> ...



I didn't vote for my own either. There are so many great photos! I had a hard time narrowing it down to only 5 and didn't want to waste one just to vote for myself .


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 6, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad face for me--prolly won't make the calender.
> ...



Maggie, I don't think the blurry comment was directed toward your photo of Bob. I believe Bob is the most talented tortoise we've had on the forum - catching a strawberry and getting it in a pic was quite a feat! BTW: I love his pic, Bob always gets my vote. 

Meg - just curious to know when you post "prolly" do you mean "probably"? I thought your photo was a very special one too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Meg90 said:
> ...



I'm not Meg, but that's exactly what she means and I say it that way also...
Thanks for voting for Bob and the nice comments you have made about him. I have 27 chelonia and Bob by far has the biggest personality. He really is full of IT!!!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 6, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> katesgoey said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



Maggie: Thanks for clarifying - thought maybe I was missing something and wanted to be sure I was understanding.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 6, 2009)

I do that kind of thing all the time! Type things the "slang" way I say them. If you ever see me time Imma it means "I'm going to"

As in, Imma go frosting my goddaughters bday cake when I am done typing this!

I thought Novalee's little tongue would get more votes.


----------



## sulcata (Nov 6, 2009)

voted!


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi...Since you can have only 13 pages, I suggest putting the ones who didn't make the top 12 on the front page in a collage.
Patsy


----------

